# Best brush for goldendoodle?



## azntenshi (Apr 12, 2010)

Can anybody recommend me a good brush for a goldendoodle? Thank you!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

you can't really expect us to guess what type of coat a mixed dog has and the best brush type depends on your dogs coat type.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I use a slicker brush on Marley and brush against the hair growth. Then I use a comb and brush with the growth to make sure I didnt miss any knots or matts that may be starting to form. Marley has quite a thick coat though with a tight curl and Keechak is right, since they are a mix there is a wide variety of coat types. What works for me may not work for you.


----------

